# "Unroofing procedure



## Boop0098 (Jun 22, 2015)

One of my providers stated this in his note and I am not sure how to code it, would be considered incision removal of foreign body? or included in the office visit level as no incision?

 Procedures:
 Left foot cleansed with alcohol. The area of injury unroofed with a sterile 15 # blade, and the callous surrounding was gently shaved away. A 1/2 inch sliver was grasped and removed using a splinter forcep. No bleeding, Dry sterile bandaid applied. Wound care instructions given.

 Any advice on coding this would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks.


----------

